# Roundup Ready sweet corn



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I plant 4 to 5 pounds of sweet corn a year or about 1.3 Acres. I was considering Roundup Ready 2 years ago but the price was crazy. Anybody get any prices on Roundup Ready sweet corn this year? Anybody try it?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Our agronomist had a bag of Dekalb sweet corn in the truck when he dropped off some seed. 25 lb bag was almost $500! I guess I shouldn't feel bad about $300 field corn then.

The people we buy our sweet corn from raise RR sweet corn. Tastes the same as the regular sweet corn. Hasn't killed me yet, so I'm gonna keep eating it.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Bout $300 for a little bitty bag my BIL just said.

Good luck! OL J R


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah that's the price, just picked my conventional seed up yesterday. This Will be my last year as lumax jug will be empty and I will likely plant temptation 2 rr.


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

I plant 5 acres for the Catholic charities every year and last year I looked into the RR and it was $480 a unit !!!! Soooo.....I need to keep my cultivator skills up I guess anyway !!


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

The local seed dealer bought a little last year. All his customers shared it. We put it in our boxes and planted what we wanted and then dumped the boxes back in the bag and passed it on to the next guy. It worked pretty good and had very little waisted seed that way.


----------

